# Vin Diesel - was honored with a Star on The Hollywood Walk of Fame in Hollywood, California - August 26, 2013 (x206) Update



## Mandalorianer (27 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## Alea (27 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vin Diesel - was honored with a Star on The Hollywood Walk of Fame in Hollywood, California - August 26, 2013 (x19)*

Supi Danke Gollum.


----------



## Pezzie92 (26 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Vin Diesel - was honored with a Star on The Hollywood Walk of Fame in Hollywood, California - August 26, 2013 (x19)*

+187 :thumbup:


----------

